# The music is dying in me



## grixxviolist

How do you actually keep loving Classical Music? I started out as a violinist, then as my lessons continued I tried to listen to many different pieces (not only violin pieces) and that helped me a little to love even more what I was doing. However, after three years of playing, the feeling isn't the same anymore, as if I am compelling myself to just finish what I started then go.

I'm trying the viola and this seems to be a good step since I'm starting to enjoy it more than the violin. But how do I keep my interest in Classical Music? It seems like it's dying, in me.


----------



## Ukko

grixxviolist said:


> [...]
> I'm trying the viola and this seems to be a good step since I'm starting to enjoy it more than the violin. But how do I keep my interest in Classical Music? It seems like it's dying, in me.


Well... how about listening _exclusively_ to rap for, say, two weeks; no other music. Maybe classical will be rejuvenated.


----------



## Lunasong

Are you involved in an ensemble? That helps for several reasons.
1. You feel part of a team and start practicing with renewed interest to not let others down.
2. You meet people with common interests.
3. You'll always have an affinity and appreciation for pieces you have played with the group.
4. Performance opportunities...applause is somewhat addicting.


----------



## Krummhorn

I think it's a phase we all possibly go through at one time or another. As a professional classical organist, I reach those plateaus about every 10 years, and then I have to challenge myself to try something new in my style of playing, or take a different direction in my improvisations. 

For instance, a couple years ago I picked up organ works by Vierne, and was intrigued at how wonderful those pieces are, and just now starting to check out John Stanley. Between those two, I will be quite busy for the next few years at least. Renewed, challenged and refreshed, my love for Classical music will always endure in my heart. 

Kh


----------



## grixxviolist

Lunasong said:


> Are you involved in an ensemble? That helps for several reasons.
> 1. You feel part of a team and start practicing with renewed interest to not let others down.
> 2. You meet people with common interests.
> 3. You'll always have an affinity and appreciation for pieces you have played with the group.
> 4. Performance opportunities...applause is somewhat addicting.


I'm involved in a small chamber orchestra, and I enjoy ensemble playing, but somehow my co-members' attitudes towards playing as a group seem so apathetic, and our conductor isn't much of a help. I did my best to actually raise their spirits up, and get the group together, to no avail unfortunately. Is it time for me to look for another group to join? Thank you for replying.


----------



## grixxviolist

Krummhorn said:


> I think it's a phase we all possibly go through at one time or another. As a professional classical organist, I reach those plateaus about every 10 years, and then I have to challenge myself to try something new in my style of playing, or take a different direction in my improvisations.


Wow, I thought the plateau phase is something I could never get over and be stuck in forever. So it really is about innovating oneself.. I find it hard to challenge myself, but maybe that's what's wrong with me I suppose.. Thank you so much!


----------



## Rasa

Maybe you just don't like classical music in the degree you thought you did.


----------



## jhar26

Maybe you put too much pressure on yourself and your classical music experience is too much a matter of trying to become a better musician and it ends up feeling like work instead of something you do because it's fun to do. So maybe it's a good idea to just stop playing until you're 'hungry' again and to limit yourself to listening to your favorite music for awhile.


----------



## violadude

I think you meant to say "The music within me is dying" 

But if the music is dying inside of you, you better let it out so the rest of us can still hear it!


----------



## skalpel

There is no way I could listen to merely one kind of music all of the time. My interest in different forms and different artists comes in waves and I usually binge on one specific kind of music for a while before growing tired and moving onto the next natural enjoyable listen as it sweeps in. 

If you are finding that you aren't enjoying classical music as much then the best advice I can give is to stop listening to it, you're supposed to enjoy music remember! If you simply stop listening/performing and just forget about trying to like it again, then some weeks or months down the line you'll rekindle your love.


----------



## Vaneyes

It could be time for another Patton pep-talk.


----------



## AidanTrumpet

Playing with others is about the best thing you can do to reinvigorate yourself (imo)


----------

